# Jrue wants the max



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I'm not even looking up the links. It's written and it's true.

It's funny too. But this is the team that overpaid Thad Young to be the 9th man off the bench.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Thad isn't 9th off the bench. They don't even allow 14 on the active roster.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

RollWithEm said:


> Thad isn't 9th off the bench. They don't even allow 14 on the active roster.


He means the 9th man, so 4th off the bench.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

:cosby:


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

And people think Mike Conley's contract is unreasonable. Imagine a world where Jrue Holiday is getting the max.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

He doesn't lose a lot by saying this. If it's a negotiating tactic then it's not a terrible thing to say. If he's serious then he should get back on his meds.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

RollWithEm said:


> Thad isn't 9th off the bench. They don't even allow 14 on the active roster.


I'm exaggerating, but Thad's contract is too much for an unskilled wing who is the 7th man in the rotation.

I wouldn't mind Jrue getting a deal similar to what Thad was given. But even the new max is too much for him. There were moments in the playoffs where he alternated between being the best and second best player for the Sixers (with Iguodala). His play in the playoffs has shown potential of him becoming a guy you can potentially win with.

I like him a lot more going forward than Evan Turner. Jrue is a better player right now and has more room for improvement. At the end of the day tho, neither is an All-Star caliber prospect and neither should be the best player on the team. As it stands right now both (especially if Iguodala is traded) are in contention for the best player on the roster label. That's scary.


----------

